# Pontiac Pursues Repeat Grand American Road Racing Championship With New Gxp.r



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*PONTIAC PURSUES REPEAT GRAND AMERICAN ROAD RACING CHAMPIONSHIP WITH NEW GXP.R*







DETROIT – Pontiac unveiled the GXP.R racecar, which will compete in the GT class of the 2007 Grand American Rolex Sports Car Series presented by Crown Royal Special Reserve. The GXP.R hits the track running later this month at the famed Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona race in Florida.

With the bodywork inspired by the Pontiac G6 GXP Street edition coupe, the GXP.R is the next step in the evolution of a successful racing program that began with the purpose-built GTO.R. The GTO.R was retired after winning the 2006 GT championship; the new GXP.R is built on the same winning foundation as the GTO.R.

"The GXP.R begins the next chapter in a very successful racing campaign that has put Pontiac over Porsche and BMW in the highly competitive GT class," said John Larson, Pontiac general manager. "The GXP.R promises to pick up the GTO.R's momentum and carry it into another winning season."

Built to the specifications of the Grand American GT class, the GXP.R features a rear-drive layout and a racing version of the LS2 V-8 engine that produces approximately 450 horsepower (335 kW). It is based on the same Gen IV V-8 engine design as found in the production Grand Prix GXP. The production G6 GXP is powered by a sophisticated, DOHC 3.6L V-6 with variable valve timing that produces approximately 252 horsepower (188 kW).

The GXP.R's bodywork retains the silhouette of a production G6 GXP, but lightweight, carbon-fiber replica panels are used throughout to reduce overall mass. The stock window glass also is replaced with lighter, shatter-resistant polycarbonate pieces. The body panels are attached to a custom tube-frame chassis, with the front and rear fenders flared to cover the wide, 18-inch wheels and class-spec Hoosier racing tires. Also, a huge rear wing that provides stabilizing downforce is tied into the chassis. It's not a production-model wing, but the G6 GXP street car has its own distinctive rear spoiler.

Production-based racing
The Grand American GT class is comprised of production-based coupes and sedans that are modified for racing. Many of the engine components must be the same as those found on production models. The tube-frame chassis and ground-hugging bodywork are used to ensure high-speed traction and stability, while a purposeful interior deletes amenities such as air conditioning and an MP3-capable radio for a crisscross of safety roll cage tubing, a single racing seat, racing instruments and other race-only accoutrements.

Grand American Racing's racing series, which also includes the Daytona Prototype class, was founded in 1999 with the goal of reinvigorating American road racing. Pontiac models were campaigned in the GT class from its inception, and the GTO.R program was launched in 2005. In their first full season of competition, two GTO.R teams dominated the 2006 season. With eight wins, including a podium sweep at Phoenix , Pontiac clinched its first GT Manufacturers championship, and the No. 65 TRG/F1 Air GTO.R of Andy Lally and Marc Bunting took the GT Drivers and Team championship. The No. 64 TRG GTO.R of Paul Edward and Kelly Collins finished third in points. The remainder of the class's top 10 finishers included five Porsche GT3 Cups, a BMW M3 and a Chevy Corvette. During the 2005 and 2006 seasons, the GTO.R amassed an impressive 19 consecutive podium finishes – a class record.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice read. thx randy


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Finally someone replaced the gleaming tower of power!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Makes me want to buy a FWD 6 banger. Not.


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Makes me want to buy a FWD 6 banger. Not.


Hahaha :agree 

But the car does look pretty cool with the design Pontiac tried out here... I'd drive this one with the LS2... I bet it almost literally flys with all that carbon fiber... Hah


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Looks a lot like a NASCAR.

I am not in to car racing... I do watch drags though... I have watched on occasion and I just can't stand it.... Drifting. 

I seen Vipers, and Vets outfitted to look like Honda and Evos to skirt around a track sideways. I have seen these rice burners beat Vipers. DUHHHHHHH

I just don't get it and I don't want to. Let me see them line up for a 1/4 mile then I'll watch. *


----------



## BlackBeast2 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Lame question from corvetteforums guy*



05GTO said:


> ... the GXP.R features a rear-drive layout and a racing version of the LS2 V-8 engine that produces approximately 450 horsepower (335 kW). It is based on the same Gen IV V-8 engine design as found in the production Grand Prix GXP. The production G6 GXP is powered by a sophisticated, DOHC 3.6L V-6 with variable valve timing that produces approximately 252 horsepower (188 kW).


It's been a minute since I popped the hood of a new Grand Prix GXP or G6 GXP. What year was the Northstar based engine in the G-P GXP replaced with the current Gen IV V8 ? And when was the 3.9L in the G6 GXP replaced with the DOHC 3.6L?

(Pardon my ignorance)


----------



## BlackBeast2 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Ttt*

back to-the-top, fishing for a reply. Thanks guys.


----------



## RacerBob (Mar 15, 2007)

I watched the GTO-R at many of our races last year and LOVED the car ! I hope the new Pontiac does as well.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Makes me want to buy a FWD 6 banger. Not.


+1.



> "The GXP.R begins the next chapter in a very successful racing campaign that has put Pontiac over Porsche and BMW in the highly competitive GT class," said John Larson, Pontiac general manager. "The GXP.R promises to pick up the GTO.R's momentum and carry it into another winning season."


That's because you're using purpose-build tube-frame race cars against the _production-based_ unibody Porsches and Bimmers, arsehole!

The difference is that while the Geman motorsports effort is focused on improving their cars, the GM effort is run by a marketing team. WTF are they going to learn from running a RWD tube frame car that is supposed to reperesent a unibody, FWD, 6-banger???

GrandAm GT is an infected-by-NASCAR joke.


----------



## Strike_Zero (Feb 20, 2007)

:agree 

:willy:

I was looking at the GXP.R on Speed when they televised the race from Mexico . . . that looks like . . .fugly


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

> Groucho;110876 GrandAm GT is an infected-by-NASCAR joke.


:agree 

That pic is proof that Pontiac went the wrong way with their 24HR Daytona Racer. Actually it looks like some "ricer" couldn't afford a GTO and they tried to make a G6 look like a Gran Turismo Race Car.....


----------

